# The beginning of a story stops me.



## Deleted member 64995 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a problem, which has been affecting me for some time.
It is my fault.
I have the story, I wrote a lineup, I have the characters, the landscape, I have everything. I also have Scrivner.
The problem?
The beginning.
The beginning of a story stops me. I don't know how to start.
It is my fault.
The beginnings stop me. I could write the whole book already.
Without a beginning though.
I don't know how to get out of this block.


----------



## EternalGreen (Nov 21, 2020)

I would just scribble down a synopsis of the first chapter and come back to it later.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 21, 2020)

Honestly what it comes down to is, just write. I'm sure you already have a basic idea of how the story is going to go in your head (if nothing else, maybe even just a chapter's worth). What I do is pick a spot right before something interesting is about to happen and take off from there. Worst case scenario you can always make an edit later.


----------



## natifix (Nov 21, 2020)

I was thinking about this earlier as well. So I did a search on youtube for something and watched a video asking if it was better to have a  strong plot or a strong character starting. The guy in the video explained why he felt starting a story or book with a strong emphasis on the character was best. At least that's how he liked to start his stories. He mentioned, falling in love sooner than later with the character allowed them to attach the reader and then later describing the events or plot. I kinda felt the same way, maybe cause of my inexperience, but I was convinced. I had stopped to think, where do I begin my story? And I am going to start right at the beginning, of whatever is going on close enough to a big event, but focus on the character and their life, who they are, and slowly bring the plot in as the relationships develop.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 21, 2020)

natifix said:


> I had stopped to think, where do I begin my story? And I am going to start right at the beginning, of whatever is going on close enough to a big event, but focus on the character and their life, who they are, and slowly bring the plot in as the relationships develop.



That's basically how most writers go about it, I think. I tend to think about a story idea and characters for a while (sometimes just days, sometimes a year or more) and once I have at least a cursory idea of what I'd like to accomplish I'll pick a spot and get after it.


----------



## natifix (Nov 21, 2020)

Writing out a plotline may help, I know for myself at least, I get stuck at the begining. So I don't write anything till I make a few paragraphs basically explaining the events the characters are to be involved with. Then each of those paragraphs can be greatly expanded upon. The content flow for me isn't the issue, it's always the order of which "what" events occur. Once I have the structure of the story, then writing in the details is more of a pansty thing and I just sit, write, and it all flows together. I wonder if this would help anyone who isn't doing this.

I developed this methodology when writing scientific papers. You can even use a spreadsheet! Easy to work with, and it can organize your ideas in a different way, you can make maps, and timelines, etc. Seeing differently can also spawn new ideas. Workflow!


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 21, 2020)

To be fair I have problems with this and this could be giving some advice that might work for other people or not (it's important to receive the right advice). Right now since I ordered a book on sentences and paragraphs to be delivered at home (these issues I have had for a long time and this is because I think of schooling). One of the techniques in the paragraph book is journaling your reaction to a nonfiction piece. I agree that knowing the character is important to understand their plight or conflict in the story. The more you know about a subject you research could trigger some ideas as well. 

I am sure some of my current conflicts and predicaments could be used for a story. Sometimes I get overambitious. I want to write original stories but deep down I know that is impossible (original as in to reinvent a plot trope in my unique case). I must know my inner self. Familiar plots on the other hand at least according to Kurt Vonnegut give the reader satisfaction. So whatever I plot at least for me I would use the advice of Kurt Vonnegut since I agree with it.

The other stories I tend to write are not using real life conflicts because I tried too hard to imagine the setting first or something else. The creative process of a successful writer varies from person to person. I tend to think I do want something that cannot be had or achieved. Characterization is the easiest way to create originality. The plot can be cliché and can be saved by characters. You could always base the character on your self. Everyone seems to know themselves well. I don't know other people too well.

The only way sadly is to write whatever whenever you feel like it. Currently, I wrote a small paragraph in word which I noticed I needed to redraft. Reading if you have a library nearby is the best solution. Sadly people don't always have that option available. I plan personally to subscribe to kindle unlimited. Since original ideas and characters are the main reason of me to start a story. I hope they have a sizable non-fiction section. Some classic works would not be a bad read either than were groundbreaking back then when such as in the golden age and so on.

Don't forget the library lets you research ideas for fiction. All reading can trigger inspiration. Every genre has something to offer if that helps you write the very beginning. Usually the story begins with a conflict. 

I read some writers begin with other writer's sentences. But I think inspiration will naturally come from reading.

Also, if I abandon the current project I will return to it at a later date. (the two paragraphs I have started)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 21, 2020)

Try a sentence which tells as many of who, where, what and when, as you can, for example,
'Tuesday morning and Mary sat in her chair knitting and wondering when the post would arrive'
It works for all sorts of books, reading about John Bunyan it starts
'The two generations before Bunyan's birth had been a paradoxical period in which England as a whole was getting richer, but the poor were getting poorer.'

But maybe you mean further than the initial sentence. In that case I might try writing the rest of it first, there is nothing to say you have to start writing at the beginning and when you have already written the middle and end the start may seem easy-peasy.

Several people are supposed to have been asked how they start and replied "First place your bum on the chair". You can think about it and worry about it forever, don't worry, sit down and write, anything. A bit of dialogue, the ending, the beginning; it doesn't matter where you start, only that you start.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2020)

If summit stops u then how can you finish anything


----------



## EmmaSohan (Nov 21, 2020)

The perfect beginning is . . . the one that gets you to the next chapter. I mean that seriously. Start writing at whatever seems the most interesting thing near the start of the story -- or just start writing somewhere -- or something Then keep going. I think you have that start in you.

When you are done with your book you can throw that start away and choose a better one. Really, you are MUCH better placed to choose your start when you are looking at a full rough draft.

 And there is no prize for being the millionth person who tried to perfect their start and never wrote a second chapter.


----------



## JJBuchholz (Nov 21, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> The beginning of a story stops me. I don't know how to start.
> It is my fault.
> The beginnings stop me. I could write the whole book already.
> Without a beginning though.
> I don't know how to get out of this block.



I can relate to this, as I am the type of writer that usually needs a title to start writing the story that I had planned out. I'll have the overall plot, characters, and setting all nailed down (as well as extra points and scene sequence), but the lack of a title will stop me cold in my tracks. I like the title to reflect the plot more often than not.

My advice to you is this: All it takes is the first word. Even when I have the abovementioned problem, I'll walk away from it for a period of time, but come back to the blank page and start with ONE word, then another, then another. And....I'll do it without my precious title.

Think less about the wall that is blocking you, and more about a door that can lead you though it.

-JJB


----------



## indianroads (Nov 22, 2020)

Write fast and recklessly just to get your thoughts down on paper, then return to it later and edit.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 22, 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 22, 2020)

This is a useful thread for everyone so that they can learn how to begin. Right now I am going to study carl jung's archetypes. I am particularly interested in the shadow archetype and animus. There are some reading lists out there. There's a list of over 300 archetypes in one blog I found. After I get tired of that I will explore the ennegram. It's worth a try. Many famous playwrights tried this approach according to a book I own (by stephen jeffreys). It's a good way to kindle the imagination to begin a story. I am on a limited budget but I will try to learn as much about the personality as possible. John truby likes to use archetypes. In his book he wrote, it depends on this approach for characterization. Knowing psychology can't hurt to understand people. I did an analysis today on The Anatomy of Story. So I am coming back with fresh thoughts on this. The king, the child, the trickster, and so on. If you study archetypes you can imagine people. Such as the roles people play out during the day. It's one approach and I know not everyone will go down this path in their writing journey.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 23, 2020)

https://scottjeffrey.com/guides/

Here's a link to an internet web page I mentioned earlier but did not post. That has a link to over 300 character archetypes. The webpage I just posted here was created by a psychologist. I am starting to think it's just better to write at anyone time. Today I wrote an essay which has a lot of conflict. What causes people to be poor? I was able to plot from it giving my answers to the essay. It was free writing. I am sure archetypes have their place in literature. But I am starting to think in terms of brainstorming and planning or prewriting by answering questions might be an easier approach since you can also trigger the imagination this way.

Today I wrote a lot by freewriting about topics I felt strongly about (or diatribe against poverty). I also reread a story, and found a technology I could use in a science fiction story which I read today. I own many anthologies with short stories.

I think creating the goal is important. I used a tool which I bought. There are a list of questions I answered concerning the goal. Creating a goal for a character from your imagination about what they most value or based on their history (in my case I based it on some fictional characters, real people, and backstory from previous stories). Then I rewrote the backstory.  If you have the goal then you can create conflict and obstacles.

Kristen Kieffer has some books on sale that help you plan the story before writing it which I have worked from using her writing tools.


----------



## TheManx (Nov 23, 2020)

Yikes. Such drama. Stop self-flagellating — finish the story and circle back. Post something and see what people think.


----------



## Twisted Head (Nov 23, 2020)

From my own experience, I've changed from a pantser to an outliner. What I've learned by outlining is that I don't have to start at the beginning. Each part of the outline is basically a chapter. So, since I have my ideas of what's going to happen in that chapter, I can start writing. Now, when actually writing, I know the first run through is going to be a draft. That's super important to me because it gives me all the reasons to get words on the page and not worry much about it. Prior to this, I would be so concerned about making things right the first time, that I got nowhere. 

~T.H.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 23, 2020)

Twisted Head said:


> From my own experience, I've changed from a pantser to an outliner. What I've learned by outlining is that I don't have to start at the beginning. Each part of the outline is basically a chapter. So, since I have my ideas of what's going to happen in that chapter, I can start writing. Now, when actually writing, I know the first run through is going to be a draft. That's super important to me because it gives me all the reasons to get words on the page and not worry much about it. Prior to this, I would be so concerned about making things right the first time, that I got nowhere.
> 
> ~T.H.


That is what I did today. I agree with this post. What I did was outline or plan as well. For today that is and I plan to continue this to get out of a rut.


----------



## Tettsuo (Nov 24, 2020)

Please note, that most people change their beginning of their story once they've completed their manuscript. Out of the three books I've already written, three of those books had their beginnings altered no less than 5 times. It's extremely common to do this.

So know, if you can't move past the first sentence, the problem could be deeper than the first sentence.

Don't allow the perfect to stop the good.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Nov 25, 2020)

You are all right.
You have all been of great help to me.
I write without looking, I focus only on the history, without making me paranoid.
To correct and rewrite I will think later.
Many thanks to all.


----------



## Newman (Nov 26, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> I have a problem, which has been affecting me for some time.
> It is my fault.
> I have the story, I wrote a lineup, I have the characters, the landscape, I have everything. I also have Scrivner.
> The problem?
> ...




Look at it from the point of view of one of the craft elements, like change. For example, the beginning is who the character is at the start vs who the character is at the end (at both ends, the where is a function of who).


----------



## VRanger (Nov 27, 2020)

natifix said:


> I was thinking about this earlier as well. So I did a search on youtube for something and watched a video asking if it was better to have a  strong plot or a strong character starting. The guy in the video explained why he felt starting a story or book with a strong emphasis on the character was best. At least that's how he liked to start his stories. He mentioned, falling in love sooner than later with the character allowed them to attach the reader and then later describing the events or plot. I kinda felt the same way, maybe cause of my inexperience, but I was convinced. I had stopped to think, where do I begin my story? And I am going to start right at the beginning, of whatever is going on close enough to a big event, but focus on the character and their life, who they are, and slowly bring the plot in as the relationships develop.



I agree, at least from what I do. Everything I write starts with character. I reveal the character's first trial early, with varying depths into the character himself ... himself, because as a guy, I don't have the confidence to do female protagonists. ;-)

Now I can contradict myself. I have a Work Started about a magical mouse. I wrote a few pages to set the scene so the reader could imagine how the mouse became magical. However, it still didn't take me too long to get the mouse into the story.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 27, 2020)

natifix said:


> I was thinking about this earlier as well. So I did a search on youtube for something and watched a video asking if it was better to have a  strong plot or a strong character starting. The guy in the video explained why he felt starting a story or book with a strong emphasis on the character was best. At least that's how he liked to start his stories. He mentioned, falling in love sooner than later with the character allowed them to attach the reader and then later describing the events or plot. I kinda felt the same way, maybe cause of my inexperience, but I was convinced. I had stopped to think, where do I begin my story? And I am going to start right at the beginning, of whatever is going on close enough to a big event, but focus on the character and their life, who they are, and slowly bring the plot in as the relationships develop.



That sounds like 'Save the cat'. It is advice for film script writers, in the opening scene the hero does something which will endear him to the audience, like saving a cat, and from then on the audience is with him. I don't see why it shouldn't work for stories too, even in everyday life first impressions count. I guess partly it depends what you want your hero to do later, if they are going to be nice all along maybe there is no need. If they are going to do some dodgy stuff later on maybe best if they save the cat first.


----------



## v_krelig (Nov 29, 2020)

It's alright to start writing the end before the beginning. Or start at the middle. The writer can begin anywhere. Only the reader begins at the beginning.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 29, 2020)

v_krelig said:


> It's alright to start writing the end before the beginning. Or start at the middle. The writer can begin anywhere. Only the reader begins at the beginning.



Well, most readers, I have known ones who read the last page first.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 29, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Well, most readers, I have known ones who read the last page first.


I didn't know you knew my mom, Olly.

I haven't read all the comments so far so if I'm repeating anything that's why.

-  Perfectionism can cause problems with starting. If that is it then the problem should resolve if you can convince yourself that the first draft doesn't have to be perfect. Fear is a lousy companion but lo it does like to hang out with us like an unwelcome relative.

-  Finding the 'perfect spot' to start might not happen initially. That might be something you decide later.

-  Can you daydream your way into it? Let the things you already know kind of tumble around your mind and try to sink into the senses of a beginning. The time of day, amount of light, indoors or out?, weather, noise, textures. Then flip your hourglass over or start up a timer and write. When it stops see if you have something to work with.

It's not a bad experiment if nothing else, right? What have you to lose?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 30, 2020)

Those last words of Foxee's post, what do you have to lose. When I first started a YouTube channel I watched a couple of videos on there about making them, on of them showed his first video and said "Look how awful this was, it doesn't matter, you can always delete it, what is important is just to make something'. It is even more true with writing. You can write three pages and all you lose if they are rubbish is three bits of paper, not even that if it is on a screen, what you gain is a lot more knowledge than you you would ever believe before you started. It is true of a lot of things in life that "You never know unless you give it a try", but I can't think of any with fewer consequences than trying a bit of writing and seeing how it comes out.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Nov 30, 2020)

I started it. 
I have written a few pages, but they are not the beginning.
 I'll leave the start for last.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 1, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> I started it.
> I have written a few pages, but they are not the beginning.
> I'll leave the start for last.


I'm cheering you on from here!
This isn't an easy thing to tackle, at least not for me. Give it your best!


----------



## Tettsuo (Dec 1, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> I started it.
> I have written a few pages, but they are not the beginning.
> I'll leave the start for last.


Those pages are the start of a completed novel.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 1, 2020)

I dont know if this helps but you can always write inciting incidents to a couple of novels you've read and short stories. Your character will be original with a unique past. Then combine them in a way that satisfies you. But glad you are making progress and writing a beginning to the story.


----------



## SIGVARD (Dec 1, 2020)

I have the same problem, but I'm into fantasy stories. Since I didn't find any solution to this issue, I just decided to create my own universe and start from the very creation of things.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Dec 2, 2020)

I started, I write like a puzzle, then I put the pieces together.


----------



## Twisted Head (Dec 10, 2020)

"The blank page invites anybody. Come to me. Start writing. Say whatever you want. Doesn't matter. Start Writing." - Walter Mosley

When you just start writing, you can start anywhere. It doesn't have to be at the beginning. I'm sure Tolstoy's first drafts sounded like garbage. David Copperfield first draft was probably nothing like what we read today. 

It will come, unless you don't write. So, just write.

~T.H.


----------



## Sam (Dec 16, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> I have a problem, which has been affecting me for some time.
> It is my fault.
> I have the story, I wrote a lineup, I have the characters, the landscape, I have everything. I also have Scrivner.
> The problem?
> ...



What you're experiencing is not an all together uncommon problem for writers. 

The most straightforward solution is to skip the beginning. Start the story _in medias res _and write from chapter three or four onwards, for instance, such that when you eventually get to the ending you will be able to reverse engineer from there to get your beginning. 

Beginnings are often a lot easier when you have an ending to work backwards from.


----------



## powseitch (Dec 16, 2020)

Please tolerate this newby response if it's unhelpful, however I was surprised not to read a few writing school type responses such as "begin your story at the last possible moment" of "strained equilibrium" before the arrival of the "third force". 

I often ponder what a beautiful love story Hamlet would be if it started (and finished) in an earlier timeframe.

As it is, the Hamlet tragedy starts, "we've seen the ghost of your dead father, stop moping and come have a look".

That said, my approach to  writing comes from a music teacher who said my role as the artist is to "serve the song", or in this instance, the story.

To stretch the metaphor, as a writer I've come to see my instrument not so much as words but rather as characters which are played by putting these "imagined selves" into myriad difficulties to see how they manage / cope / respond.

One suggestion is that the best way to serve the story is to trust your characters and be guided by them; they know their storylines and will show you where these start and end.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 19, 2020)

Blank Page psychosis. 
Start with a characters name. Half way through writing the book a perfect line will turn up that you can edit into the beginning. This is known as retrograde fudging. 
Good luck
BC



LadySilence said:


> I have a problem, which has been affecting me for some time.
> It is my fault.
> I have the story, I wrote a lineup, I have the characters, the landscape, I have everything. I also have Scrivner.
> The problem?
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Dec 20, 2020)

All your valuable advice, have been for me a great help.
I started writing again, without making me so many problems.


Thanks again.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok I have a solution to this problem. Think of Swain's scene and sequel units. Think of any problem. Let's say a gun. The scene could have swain's units. The sequel has the consequences of that event. There is a change. They catch him with the weapon. Let's say he decides to rob a store. What are some reactions as swain says or consequences to that? Maybe in the sequel there is a reaction, dilemma, decision. Are you worried if he commits a robbery he might get killed when too young or someone else? There you have it. A conflict is a problem. Scene and sequel can help you structure story and think of plot.

The concept of a scene in written fiction has evolved over many years. Dwight V. Swain, in _Techniques of the Selling Writer (1965) defined a scene as a unit of conflict, an account of an effort to attain a goal despite opposition. According to Swain, the functions of a scene are to provide interest and to move the story forward. The structure of a scene, as described by Swain, is (1) goal, (2) conflict, (3) disaster.[SUP][1][/SUP]_
_In The Art of Fiction (1983), John Gardner described a scene as having an unbroken flow of action without a lapse of time or leap from one setting to another.[SUP][3][/SUP] Over the years, other authors have attempted to improve on the definition of scene, and to explain its use and structure.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP]_
*
SequelEdit*

_In addition to defining a scene, Swain described a sequel as a unit of transition that links two scenes, adding that a sequel functions to translate disaster into goal, telescope reality, and control tempo. Swain also described the structure of a sequel as (1) reaction, (2) dilemma, and (3) decision.[SUP][9][/SUP] Other authors have attempted to improve on the definition of a sequel and to explain its use and structure.

Source: wikipedia.

Imo it's an easier way to picture a beginnng. A conflict after all is defined as a problem. To make sense of this include a problem then a reaction which is most important since that will lead to consequences._


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Dec 29, 2020)

Thanks for the very valid advice.


I'll look for the book you pointed out to me.
Thank you again.


----------



## Newman (Dec 29, 2020)

LadySilence said:


> I have a problem, which has been affecting me for some time.
> It is my fault.
> I have the story, I wrote a lineup, I have the characters, the landscape, I have everything. I also have Scrivner.
> The problem?
> ...




Who are the characters in the beginning? As opposed to who they will be at the end. You start by telling us that and pushing them on a journey to change.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 29, 2020)

I recommend you try to also buy some books on random genres or topics on special discounts or sales. On Amazon I purchased a 2 dollar book today. Writing what you don't know means reading other books according to a book on creative writing. Amazon has a best deals offer that you can browse in their store ( which is how I plan to read widely). I also saw other books at low prices. Think of what ideas it could trigger if you read those books with the discount. Some are very good and by eminent scholars. I for example chose Paul who was key in creating the church. He has a biography. I chose a biography and maybe I will chose a travel biography in the future. Inspiration can be triggered by cheap books if money is an issue.

The book I mentioned is respectable ( I own it). I have given you the most important information and my interpretation of the book. He has other insights but he is most known for his scene and sequel contributions. Which can help you once you start writing an idea. We are inspired by others. No person is an island by itself. It takes a village to rear a child just to borrow an expression.

Many stories have been written using history such as a song of fire and ice based on the war of the roses in great britain. That book has been well regarded even though there is some controversy with the Hugo awards. George Martin wrote it.

To generate ideas get cheap books and use them as sources of inspiration.

I don't have a library near me.

So I think you share in common with me that the library isn't close to your house. I plan on buying more cheap books. Amazon always has offers.

Also, what you read has conflict because life has conflict. If you don't have anything interesting going on you can always rely on books.


----------



## Hector (Dec 31, 2020)

I had this problem in my latest book. If it helps, I finally started it this way: 'Hell. No, I'm not swearing, fellows. I'm just informing you that our story begins literally in Hell.'


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 1, 2021)

This is the hardest part for me also.

Once I start, it seems like the words never stop flowing. It's just that first hurdle, It's that beginning that gets me.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 1, 2021)

I usually decide how I want a premise to end, after I come up with the premise.  After coming up with the ending, I then try to work my way back to the beginning to try to figure out how to build into that ending.


----------



## Hector (Jan 2, 2021)

Or you could write the rest of the book and leave the beginning for later.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 2, 2021)

I got to reflect during these days of celebration.
I want to start the year, writing, without thinking, and without stopping.
I no longer want to let insecurity, and low self-esteem bring me down again.
I have set myself goals.
Writing and publishing my book, in December 2021, I hope to make it.
I want to write, a short story, every month, trying various genres.


This is going to be my year.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 2, 2021)

LadySilence said:


> I got to reflect during these days of celebration.
> I want to start the year, writing, without thinking, and without stopping.
> I no longer want to let insecurity, and low self-esteem bring me down again.
> I have set myself goals.
> ...



An excellent goal, like the song says "If you don't have a dream how are you going to make a dream come true."

One little crit,
"I no longer want to let insecurity, and low self-esteem bring me down again."
A little bit negative, how about "My self esteem and security are going to help me fly from now on." ?


----------



## indianroads (Jan 2, 2021)

Olly Buckle said:


> An excellent goal, like the song says "If you don't have a dream how are you going to make a dream come true."
> One little crit,
> "I no longer want to let insecurity, and low self-esteem bring me down again."
> A little bit negative, how about "My self esteem and security are going to help me fly from now on." ?



Ditto.

I don't believe writing a book from start to finish requires a great herculean effort - instead it only takes perseverance. Get your life into a routine, and set aside hours each day to write, and stick to it. Make writing a priority.

Everyday I start writing at 10am, and stop at 6pm (actually a bit earlier to backup my work). Admittedly, some portion of the day is spent goofing around on the web (aka. research), but most of it is writing/editing. I'm not a fast writer, if I can get 1,500 to 2,000 words in each day, that's good. 

At that pace, it takes seven to nine months to complete the book - which includes plotting, writing the MS, editing on my own, then working with my editor and cover designer.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 3, 2021)

Olly Buckle said:


> An excellent goal, like the song says "If you don't have a dream how are you going to make a dream come true."
> 
> One little crit,
> "I no longer want to let insecurity, and low self-esteem bring me down again."
> A little bit negative, how about "My self esteem and security are going to help me fly from now on." ?



I really like the sentence.
You're right Olly.
From today, no more negative thoughts.



indianroads said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I don't believe writing a book from start to finish requires a great herculean effort - instead it only takes perseverance. Get your life into a routine, and set aside hours each day to write, and stick to it. Make writing a priority.
> 
> ...



I have chosen times. In the afternoon, for me, it's easier to write.
I have to organize the days.
I am still without a washing machine, (they should arrive in 2 weeks) and without a dryer, this takes away my time.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2021)

We were without a dryer for years, and even now we have one we only use it occasionally for emergencies and things like re-waterproofing. If you have an outside line and keep an eye on the weather it is quite possible, and ecologically desirable. No washing machine though, that is another thing. How on earth do you manage with things like bed-sheets? When I was a little boy all our sheets and shirts got sent to the laundry, but I am not even sure if they exist anymore.


----------



## Matchu (Jan 3, 2021)

Called laundrette in the UK. ‘Service wash’ if you’re feeling wealthy.  

Agree about dryers tho’, same with freezers, & microwaves...plus plus-plus plus the George Clooney coffee percolators.  

Anyways, you can always wash a heap of clothes in the bath?  Do not boil clothes on your hob like I did @ 20 years old of age.  Resulting: no clothes.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 3, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Called laundrette in the UK. ‘Service wash’ if you’re feeling wealthy.
> 
> Agree about dryers tho’, same with freezers, & microwaves...plus plus-plus plus the George Clooney coffee percolators.
> 
> Anyways, you can always wash a heap of clothes in the bath?  Do not boil clothes on your hob like I did @ 20 years old of age.  Resulting: no clothes.



I had forgotten launderettes, I actually meant the laundry, things were bundled up and came back washed and pressed a week later. I used to get two shirts and five collars, with collar buttons, to last me the week. The shirts had double cuffs with cuff links that you could fold one way for one day, the other way the next, then decide on Friday which to wear for the third day 

I guess we have all made some mistake like your clothes boiling, my first scrambled egg was not anything you would want to eat, not a bad rubber substitute.


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 4, 2021)

Olly Buckle said:


> We were without a dryer for years, and even now we have one we only use it occasionally for emergencies and things like re-waterproofing. If you have an outside line and keep an eye on the weather it is quite possible, and ecologically desirable. No washing machine though, that is another thing. How on earth do you manage with things like bed-sheets? When I was a little boy all our sheets and shirts got sent to the laundry, but I am not even sure if they exist anymore.





Matchu said:


> Called laundrette in the UK. ‘Service wash’ if you’re feeling wealthy.
> 
> Agree about dryers tho’, same with freezers, & microwaves...plus plus-plus plus the George Clooney coffee percolators.
> 
> Anyways, you can always wash a heap of clothes in the bath?  Do not boil clothes on your hob like I did @ 20 years old of age.  Resulting: no clothes.




There is a laundromat.
I use that, in a couple of hours, and everything is perfect.
What I can, I wash it by hand and dry it over the pellet stove, or I use the iron.
Unfortunately, there is too much humidity, and it always rains. I can not do anything else.
I contacted the dealer, they should deliver everything after January 20th.


I started yesterday, the January short story, and did some research for the book.


----------



## Matchu (Jan 4, 2021)

I suggest you begin the story in a laundromat.

If you don’t I will.  I like the ‘idea’ of laundromats - not sure tho’ if I’d spin [haw] negative & anxiety, or exciting public space agenda.  Probably ‘horror.’


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Jan 5, 2021)

Matchu said:


> I suggest you begin the story in a laundromat.
> 
> If you don’t I will.  I like the ‘idea’ of laundromats - not sure tho’ if I’d spin [haw] negative & anxiety, or exciting public space agenda.  Probably ‘horror.’




I like it as an idea.
A short story, in two versions.
A humorous, and a more horror version.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 7, 2021)

Matchu said:


> I suggest you begin the story in a laundromat.
> 
> If you don’t I will.  I like the ‘idea’ of laundromats - not sure tho’ if I’d spin [haw] negative & anxiety, or exciting public space agenda.  Probably ‘horror.’



There was a Punisher short film that started in the laundromat, with Thomas Jane. It was actually pretty great, would recommend.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 12, 2021)

And there is the 1980's My Beautiful Launderette


----------



## Matchu (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes, that was a big deal at the time.  Time of the fabulous ‘Diva’ and (very) horrific ‘Absolute Beginners.’ 

I’d have every intention of writing a ‘Terror at Laundrette’ or ‘Love Among Laundries.’  End up as 800 word spin cycle ‘travelogue.’  Understandable to none, rejected worldwide x 4, drafted toward 2000, and rejected again.


----------

